# Soundproofing



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I remember not too long ago a fellow who specializes in soundproofing tried to join here, but got chased off. I could use his advice now.
I installed a booster pump for a residential apartment building that needs some soundproofing due to a basement apartment in the next room.
I was thinking of making a box out of soundproofing insulation boards.
Have any of you tried anything like this?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

they make acoustic sound defining material to line an enclosure, just make sure the pump wont overheat in an enclosed area..


----------



## 604Pb (Jun 3, 2016)

Is it a problem of vibration & sound from the booster pump, or purely sound emanating from the room?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> I remember not too long ago a fellow who specializes in soundproofing tried to join here, but got chased off. I could use his advice now.
> I installed a booster pump for a residential apartment building that needs some soundproofing due to a basement apartment in the next room.
> I was thinking of making a box out of soundproofing insulation boards.
> Have any of you tried anything like this?


Not recommended as the pump will over heat..
If you installed BG three pieces booster... you gonna lose the battle...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

604Pb said:


> Is it a problem of vibration & sound from the booster pump, or purely sound emanating from the room?


Who are you to ask these questions? ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

604Pb said:


> Is it a problem of vibration & sound from the booster pump, or purely sound emanating from the room?


 isolation pad and flex connectors will do the trick.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Can the wall between the pump and the apartment be insulated? Can the pump be isolated from any surface that conducts vibration (see above)?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Who are you to ask these questions? ?


Heel boy! ;-)  His profile states fitter/plumber/heat. Anyway, the subject was broached by NYC. Even if the intro is bs, maybe it's a DIY'er who wants to pay back for previous info gleaned from the site.


----------

